# HELP!! Straight bar tank without horn?



## randanlow (May 4, 2018)

I have a straight bar tank with no horn? Can’t seem to find anything about it as to when it was made and what model. About 21.5” long









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## island schwinn (May 4, 2018)

Possibly for a flying star? 61 only.


----------



## randanlow (May 4, 2018)

I have a straight bar that the bars continue down the seat stay. I’m assuming that’s why this would not fit?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## randanlow (May 4, 2018)

island schwinn said:


> Possibly for a flying star? 61 only.




Would that mean it would only fit that frame?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 4, 2018)

randanlow said:


> I have a straight bar that the bars continue down the seat stay. I’m assuming that’s why this would not fit?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Is your bike a schwinn? ... I can’t remember the name, Tornado? Sounds like the bike you have... no tanks came on those and as far as I know none will fit it... different straight bar animal... tank is flying star like island schwinn said... towards the end of tank equipped bikes for schwinn.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 4, 2018)

randanlow said:


> Would that mean it would only fit that frame?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




That tank will fit any other straight bar BA BC yada yada frame.. just not yours


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## island schwinn (May 4, 2018)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> That tank will fit any other straight bar BA BC yada yada frame.. just not yours
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Exactly,I tried to put mine on the later twin straight bar and no go.


----------



## randanlow (May 4, 2018)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Is your bike a schwinn? ... I can’t remember the name, Tornado? Sounds like the bike you have... no tanks came on those and as far as I know none will fit it... different straight bar animal... tank is flying star like island schwinn said... towards the end of tank equipped bikes for schwinn..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yes it’s a tornado. Makes sense now[emoji1304] Thanks guys!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikerbluz (May 6, 2018)

My wife has a 59 Tornado I think that tank may fit? According to the catalogue the tank should have a horn though.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 11, 2018)

'58-mid '61 Tornados, Skippers, and Flying Stars had the separate twin straight bars, and the deluxe versions had tanks, The mid '61 redesign has the bars continuing past the seat tube, and is usually attributed to the one year only '62 straight bar Typhoon.


----------

